# When will my period come?



## Sarah17

I miscarried on the 4th of December, started bleeding on the 3rd thought but did pass the baby on the 4th.

When will my period come, I'm desperate to start trying again, although me and my partner have had unprotected sex I doubt I'm pregnant now, but just wondering how long usually will a period take to come after a miscarriage, it feels like I've been waiting so long.

x


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry about your loss.

I'm no expert on this one myself, but we were having a discussion on a similar theme elsewhere in the Miscarriage Forum. The general consensus was that day 1 of your cycle will start from the date you started bleeding heavily (as opposed to spotting). Therefore if you are on a 28 day cycle you could expect to ovulate around days 14-16 and your period would be due 12-14 days after that. 

As you are no doubt aware you are very fertile after a miscarriage and therefore it is quite possible to fall pregnant before you get a period. This shouldn't be a problem and will not necessarily increase your risk of a further miscarriage. However, it may make it harder for the health care professionals to date the pregnancy which in turn may stress you out if baby is not found on a scan in the early weeks.

Hope this helps.

Pip x


----------



## SilverFair

I miscarried on November 30th and am still waiting for my period to come 30 days later. I got my blood work back today and it's down to 3, so everything should be getting back to normal. As much as I don't want it to come, I just want to get it over with so I can move on and really start trying again! My husband and I weren't really trying this month straight after the miscarriage, but we didn't guard against it either. Part of me hoped I would just magically become pregnant right away, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. I just can't stand the thought of it taking another 6 months like it did the first time we tried to conceive! Best of luck to you!


----------



## jacr2604

Hey honey. When I miscarried it took roughly 2-3 months for my period to come and the month after I fell pregnant with my Son who is now 8 months old. My midwife/doc advised me to wait 3 months and for my period before trying again. Hope i have helped x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hello my Darling, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

This was a question that was bugging me after we lost our sprout so I started this thread;

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/478160-long-before-your-first-period.html

I really hope it helps, there doesn't seem to be a general rule about the :witch: and timing :hugs: Also it is not impossible to get pregnant before your first :witch: but from research I have done most ladies don't seem to ovulate before their first period despite being super fertile :hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsMandBump

Has your period arrived now hun? Hope you're ok xxxx :hugs:


----------



## dottydebs

silverfair ..so sorry for ur loss..i miscarried on 6th nov and felt like you i could not begin to move on until the period came and i constantly thought i was still pregnant or should i say hoped ...done 3 test in desperation ....my period finally came 31 days after mc...and i did feel better , knowing i could plan and keep track again , obviously still devastated about the mc , but that waiting just felt so traumatising ...i hope urs comes soon and u conceive as quick as i did , conceived on first cycle , now 5 weeks preg tomoro ...just praying it does not happen again ....lots of luck to u and ur hubby x


----------



## Bingles

Hiya I am very sorry for your loss. I just wanted to tell you when I mmc I went without a period for about 8 months I thought it was never gonna come back but it did. I hope yours comes back soon xxx


----------



## Gem09

I know the feeling, i miscarried a week before xmas and wish my period would just hurry up!

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## DaisyBee

I was 6 weeks pregnant when I miscarried. I started bleeding & misscarried all on the same day & then bled for almost a week.

I got my period 31 days after the miscarriage & typically have a 28-30 day cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## redarrow

It tends to vary. I have been a couple of weeks up to nearly 3 months. Each loss tends to be different as I have found. Unfortunately you just have to play the waiting game and she will come when she is ready but the more you worry sometimes the longer it takes ((hugs)) to you all and im sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## sunnysun

sarah, i'm the same boat as you..waiting..although my was only 2 weeks ago, reading from the other ill have to wait few more weeks..arghh

dottydebs congratulations on your pg! that's an exciting news after a MC.


----------



## rede4baby3

I too had a miscarraige. I naturally passed the Fetus on December 7 2011. I only had bleading for a week. 
I am patiently waiting for my period or to be pregnant again. I thaught that i would have started my period by now.
I have read these forums and a lot of woman have gotten pregnant right after a miscarraige. I am hoping this has happend for me too but am so afraid to take a pregnancy test and get a negative result.
I hope that you all have gotten pregnant again and are having healthy pregnancies or enjoying your new baby.


----------

